# [SOLVED] emerge wget - rozwiązywanie nazw

## magnum_pl

Dziwny problem dotknął moje gentoo. Przy emerge dostaje coś takiego:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/printproto-1.0.4.tar.bz2'

--2009-12-27 18:02:14--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/printproto-1.0.4.tar.bz2

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distfiles.gentoo.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/printproto-1.0.4.tar.bz2'

--2009-12-27 18:02:14--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/printproto-1.0.4.tar.bz2

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distro.ibiblio.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/printproto-1.0.4.tar.bz2'

--2009-12-27 18:02:14--  http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/printproto-1.0.4.tar.bz2

Resolving xorg.freedesktop.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `xorg.freedesktop.org'

!!! Couldn't download 'printproto-1.0.4.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4/temp/build.log'

```

emerge --sync działa bez problemu, strony chodzą bez problemu, DNS poprawnie wpisane w resolv.conf, pingi tez chodzą. 

Co ciekawe to wget ściąga paczki bez problemu z serwerów gentoo.

Po wpisaniu w make.conf adresu IP serwera w GENTOO_MIRRORS emerge działa. I w sumie mogło by tak zostać gdyby nie eix-remote które wywala takie coś:

```

localhost magnum # eix-remote update

* Fetching eix-caches.tbz2

--2009-12-27 18:13:39--  http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/eix_cache/eix-caches.tbz2

Translacja dev.gentooexperimental.org... nieudane: Tymczasowy błąd w rozwiązywaniu nazwy.

wget: nie udało się rozwiązać adresu hosta `dev.gentooexperimental.org'

* could not fetch http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/eix_cache/eix-caches.tbz2

localhost magnum # 

```

Podejrzewam że coś z DNS dostawczy (play mobile), wcześniej działało normalnie i problem wyskoczył nagle (nic nie grzebałem, nie aktualizowałem nie instalowałem) 

```

localhost magnum # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Dec 2009 11:25:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/home/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/arcon /usr/local/portage/layman/xwing /usr/local/portage/layman/qting-edge /usr/local/portage/layman/xmms-zombie /usr/local/portage/layman/jokey /usr/local/portage/layman/dottout /usr/portage/local/moje"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo fam flac fortran gdbm gif gmp gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv jpeg ldap libg++ libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlolny nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime raw readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Podejrzewam że to wina DNS Playmobile, może ktoś potwierdzić moje przypuszczenia lub wyprowadzić mnie z błędu?

pozdr.

----------

## SlashBeast

ls -l /etc/resolv.conf

Daj 644 na resolv.conf, jezeli masz inaczej.

----------

## magnum_pl

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> Daj 644 na resolv.conf, jezeli masz inaczej.

 

Dzięki. Pomogło   :Very Happy:  . Dziwne bo tego pliku nie ruszałem a programik którego używałem do połączenia (HSOconnect) sam zmieniał prawa na 640 z każdym połączeniem i od jakiegoś czasu to działało więc nie wiem czemu tak się teraz stało. Wrócę do skryptu pppd. 

Kurcze przeszukałem tyle zasobów sieci ale na takie proste rozwiązanie nie trafiłem   :Embarassed: 

SOLVED

----------

